# يا لئيم يا سُهُن إنت يا قوللى



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2013)

خواطرى فى التاريخ 2

 فى صفحات التاريخ وجدت شخصا لئيمًا حبيت أحكيلكوا عنه بإختصار

الشخص دا الشعب المصرى حبه جدا 

و هو حكم مصر 43 سنة

برغم إن أسرته ألبانية 

مين دا بأة ؟؟؟؟

طبعا دا محمد على باشا بن إبراهيم آغا 

طب ليه أنا بقول عليه لئيم ؟؟؟

أقولكم:

كان يا ما كان سنة 1802 م و بعد خروج الفرنسيين من مصر

(الحقيقة كانت الميزة الوحيدة للحملة الفرنسية هى القضاء على المماليك فى مصر)

مين هم المماليك : هم ناس مملوكين لآخرين و بيتسموا (مش بيتسمموا) بإسم مالكهم و جميع المماليك وقتها كانوا تابعين لمالكين عثمانيين و المالكين دول كانوا ليهم لقب آغا للرجال و خانو أو هانم للسيدات 

يعنى مثلا لو أنا إمتلكت كام واحد مثلا ................ح يبقى الكام واحد دول إسمهم : مماليك إيرينى هانم أو إيرينى خانو ................تمام كدة

المهم خرج الجيش الفرنسى من هنا 

و بعض المماليك اللى ما قضيتش عليهم الحملة الفرنسية خرجوا من جحورهم

كانوا فيه قسمين

1-  مماليك محمد بك الألفى


2- مماليك إبراهيم بك الكبير

فى الوقت دا محمد على باشا كان رئيس فرقة جيش ألبانى تابع للخلافة العثمانية

المهم جاء لمصر يهدى النفوس

فتودد للمصريين و وقع مماليك الفريقين فى بعض

طبعا الفريقين دول قام بينهم صراع و حروب داخلية فى مصر للوصول لسلطة مصر

المهم :

جه الخليفة عَيَّن والٍ عثماني جديد يدعى "أحمد خورشيد باشا" على مصر

طبعا الوالى الجديد حاسس بخطورة محمد على

فعمل إيه بأة :

قدر يطرد المماليك من القاهرة و أمر محمد على إنه يقاتلهم فى الصعيد 

و طلب من الخليفة إرسال فرقة دعم ..................دعم لمين بأة ؟؟؟

دعم للوالى مش ل محمد على

المهم جاءت الفرقة من هنا و الوالى عاث فى القاهرة فساد من هنا
فقامت ثورة مصرية ضده و طلبوا من الخليفة عزله و بايعوا محمد على بدلا منه

يبقى لئيم و لا لأة؟؟

إنما ليه قوللى بأة ؟؟؟
أتاريه إتولد فى مدينة قوله التابعة لمحافظة مقدونيا شمال اليونان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع ضارب زى حد أعرفه كدة من بعيد*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> المالكين دول كانوا ليهم لقب آغا للرجال و خانو أو هانم للسيدات


*إلا قولى لى *
*يعنى أية ( أغا ) ؟*
*أصل أنا نفسى أشوف كلمة واحدة على موضوعك دة*
*يُغلق*
:yahoo:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع ضارب زى حد أعرفه كدة من بعيد*
> 
> *إلا قولى لى *
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه بس يا عوبد كدة 

طيب دا أنا خليتك تضحك فى عز الأحداث الجميلة اللى إحنا عايشنها

الحق عليا يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههه

أغا يعنى السيد 

:yahoo:

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أغا يعنى السيد *
> 
> *:yahoo:*


*جايز برضه ...وماله *
*سيد سيد ...نمشيها سيد *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2013)

> يعنى مثلا لو أنا إمتلكت كام واحد مثلا ................ح يبقى الكام واحد دول إسمهم : مماليك إيرينى هانم أو إيرينى خانو ................تمام كدة


*بصي بغض النظر عن قصه محمد علي باشا
بس انتي شكلك بتتفرجي علي مسلسلات تركي كتير ياايريني خانو
هههههه
بس بجد استفادت من الموضوع كتير
وخصوصا اني كنت بسمع كلمة " اغا " كتير في المسلسلات التركي
ومكنتش بعرف معناها ايه ☺☺☺

وهقيملك وكده يبقالي عندك تقييم
وكله في النوتة : ))
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي بغض النظر عن قصه محمد علي باشا
> بس انتي شكلك بتتفرجي علي مسلسلات تركي كتير ياايريني خانو
> هههههه
> بس بجد استفادت من الموضوع كتير
> ...



ربنا يخليكى لى يارب و يطول لى فى عمرك


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ *حلوهـ يآ إرينى *
هو دآيماً كدآ آللئيم مآبيكسبش غير بإيد آلطمآع


بس كنت فآكرهـ قصدكـ على حى " *آلقوللى* " 





*..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> هههههـ *حلوهـ يآ إرينى *
> هو دآيماً كدآ آللئيم مآبيكسبش غير بإيد آلطمآع
> ...



*ما هو إنتى لازم تعرفى ليه حى القوللى بالاسم دا 

ما هو السبب فى محمد على :a63:*


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني اوي يا ايريني بمماليك ايريني خانو دول هههههههه



اللغز اللي محيرني طول عمري في القصة دي هو ده: طب المصريين لما خلصوا من الفرنسيين والمماليك...راحوا جابوا محمد علي وهو مش مصري ليييييه؟



*على فكرة منه لله هو اللي عمل التجنيد الإجباري ربنا ينتقم منه مطرح ما راح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جايز برضه ...وماله *
> *سيد سيد ...نمشيها سيد *
> ​



هو إنت ما خدتش بالك ليه بندلع العيال الصغيرة و نقولهم : إنج غا    إنج غا   إنج غا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني اوي يا ايريني بمماليك ايريني خانو دول هههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يعنى ديه غريبة على المصريين يا جونى 

ما إنت عارفهم ................إسكت بأة مش عايزة أغير الموضوع*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

ههههههه جميلة حصة التاريخ ديه يا ايرينى انا بحب التاريخ جداااااااا
بس انا بحب محمد على باشا بردو يا ايرينى خانو هههههه 
كان نفسى ابقا خانو اوى انا واعيش فى زمن الهوانم هههههههه

بس متنسيش من ميزات الحملة الفرنسية بردو فك حجر رشيد على رأى الاغنية 
شكرا لمن فكوا رموزى مع انهم نهبوا كنوزى ياوصف مصر اكتب و ارسم نهب الفرنجى الاراجوزى هههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه جميلة حصة التاريخ ديه يا ايرينى انا بحب التاريخ جداااااااا
> بس انا بحب محمد على باشا بردو يا ايرينى خانو هههههه
> كان نفسى ابقا خانو اوى انا واعيش فى زمن الهوانم هههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكرا على تعليقك العسل يا روز خانو هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

موضوع حلو اووووووووووى يا ايرينى خانو 
بس انا مش كنت بحب التاريخ لانه كله رغى ههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2013)

طب مافيش معلومه مفيده فى الموضوع ؟

طيب​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> طب مافيش معلومه مفيده فى الموضوع ؟
> 
> طيب​



ليه مفيش معلومة مفيدة ؟


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

انا بحب المسلسلات التركى جدا 

عجنى اوى 

شكراااااا يا قمر
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2013)

* جميلة  . لكى تتعلم المستقبل لازم تدرس التاريخ وتفهمة  كويس 
 موضوع ممتاز​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههه صدقينى انا لو كانو بيدرسولى التاريخ كدة كنت ممكن احبه .. بس مش متخيلة ان المستر يسألنى مين الوالى اللى عينه الباشا اقوله القوللى:yahoo: كانت نهاية مسيرتى العلمية هتبقى على ايدك :smil12:.. اوعى تذاكرى للولاد التاريخ الله يباركلك:smil12: *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موضوع حلو اووووووووووى يا ايرينى خانو
> بس انا مش كنت بحب التاريخ لانه كله رغى ههههههههههه​



*

ربنا يخليكى يارب

بس التاريخ معايا حلو أوى  :999:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> طب مافيش معلومه مفيده فى الموضوع ؟
> 
> طيب​



*يعنى هو لا كلام مباشر نافع و لا كلام من تحت لتحت نافع

طب نعملوا إيه يعنى:a82:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> انا بحب المسلسلات التركى جدا
> 
> عجنى اوى
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكى 

شكرا على التعليق الحلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * جميلة  . لكى تتعلم المستقبل لازم تدرس التاريخ وتفهمة  كويس
> موضوع ممتاز​*



*ربنا يخليك 

شكرا على كلامك الحلو

صدقنى تعليقك دا هو الهدف من الموضوع 

أشكرك تانى
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه صدقينى انا لو كانو بيدرسولى التاريخ كدة كنت ممكن احبه .. بس مش متخيلة ان المستر يسألنى مين الوالى اللى عينه الباشا اقوله القوللى:yahoo: كانت نهاية مسيرتى العلمية هتبقى على ايدك :smil12:.. اوعى تذاكرى للولاد التاريخ الله يباركلك:smil12: *



*ههههههههههههههه

هو يا حول الله واد واحد أحد ههههههههههههههه

بس عايزة أقولك مشكلتى معاه مش حكايات التاريخ

مشكلتى معاه هى حكايات الكتاب المقدس

مش عايزة أقولك إنى بأحكيها له بطريقة : شعب إسرائيل يتقاتل من أجل زانية و مضاجعو ذكور
و مش عارفة أوصف لك بيبقى منتبه أد إيه

لدرجة إنى لو فى يوم كنت تعبانة و لا حاجة ومش قادرة أحكى له

يقعد يزن على نافوخى 

فأقعد أحكى له عادى بسرعة من غير تشويق

عارفة فى الآخر يقول لى إيه ؟؟

القصة ديه بايخة ههههههههههه

:banned:


*


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يناير 2013)

*موضوع قيم جداً بالمرتبة الأولي
لكن إلي جانب رد أخونا الغالي يوليوس44 الصحيح
بأن دراسة التاريخ هو مؤشر حقيقي للمستقبل
أود أن أضُيف بأن طبيعة الشعب المصري تعتمد
بشكل كبير جداً علي العاطفة فهو شعب عاطفي
بالمقام الأول تحكُمة العاطفة جداً و بخاصة بالمواقف
الحرجة ..... الأسف هنا لأن التجربة تتكرر مراراً و تكراراً
دون النظر لتبعيات المواقف السابقة فلاتزال العاطفة
هي المُتحكم بردود فعل المصريين حتي يومنا هذا

لازلت مُصر أن ضريبة التغيير فادحة التكاليف
لكن الرجاء و الإيمان القوي ببركة ربنا و نعمتُه
قوية جداً منذ وطئت قدمي سيدي الطاهرتين
أرض بلادنا الحبيبة ............ موضوع رائع
إيريني خانو لأني من أسراء مواضيعك الرائعة

شكراً لإتاحة الفرصة في التعبير عن الرأي*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> هو يا حول الله واد واحد أحد ههههههههههههههه
> 
> *



*
فسرى بقا يا جميلة :t32: الكلمتين دول ،، وقوليلى مصدرهم التاريخى ،، :t32:

قدامك خمس دقايق من دلوقتى* :spor2:

*الإستعمار الإسلامى مأثر عليك يا باشا :a63:*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا 
انا بحب التاريخ جدا لانه مهم فعلا 
علشان تقدر تعمل مستقبل افضل لازم تكون فاهم تاريخ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 


للمعلومات 

الاغاوات هم خدم الحرم الملكي وخدام القسم الخاص بالحريم ( السيدات ) وهم خصو برضاهم 
 كي لا يفتتنوا بالنساء اثناء تركهم معهم وقت الحرب وترك الرجال للمدينة وقت الحرب او  الازدحام معهم فى الاوقات الاخرى . وكلمة اغا تركية الاصل بمعنى صاحب منصب . وتستعمل ( أغا ) في الجزء الشرقي من تركيا


----------



## girgis2 (27 يناير 2013)

*
ههههه موضوع جامد كالعادة يا إيريني خانو* 

*التاريخ مهم جداً لأنه للأسف بيعيد نفسه مع اللي مش بيتعظ بيه قبل ما تقع الفاس في الراس*



> خواطرى فى التاريخ 2



*
طيب فين خواطرك في التاريخ 1 ؟؟

ياريت تجمعي خواطرك ومواضيعك عن التاريخ دي في مدونة مثلاً أو في موضوع مغلق*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يناير 2013)

دائما مواضيعك متميزة
الرب يباركك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو يا حول الله واد واحد أحد ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*يالهوووووووووووووووووووتييييييييييييييييي بتحكى للولد القصص كدة و من الكتاب المقدس !! و مش عايزاه ينتبه دة اسمه كلام :smil12: دة انتى مخلية ادارة المنتدى و اعضائه مفتحين عنيهم اد كدة مش عايزة طفل ينتبه :a82: يا مفترية حرام عليكى *



girgis2 قال:


> *
> ههههه موضوع جامد كالعادة يا إيريني خانو*
> 
> *التاريخ مهم جداً لأنه للأسف بيعيد نفسه مع اللي مش بيتعظ بيه قبل ما تقع الفاس في الراس*
> ...




*متقلقش يا جرجس هى لو جمعتهم فى موضوع ضرورى هـ يُغلق و مش بعيد يحذف لاحقًا :smil12: *


----------



## girgis2 (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *متقلقش يا جرجس هى لو جمعتهم فى موضوع ضرورى هـ يُغلق و مش بعيد يحذف لاحقًا :smil12: *



*ههههههههههه

على رأيك

وسعتها يبقى إيريني مع مواضيعها بره المنتدى :yahoo:
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2013)

الأخت العزيزة إيريني، لقد أجدتِ فعلاً بوضع هذا الموضوع في هذه الظروف، ولا أُبالغ ان قلت أنه على درجة من الأهمية بحيث أنه يكون في المرتبة الأولى للتعليم والانتباه لعل الناس تفهم وتستوعب الدرس، لأن من لم ينتبه لتاريخه يقع في نفس ذات الأخطاء عينها، وبكون الشعب المصري شعب عاطفي جداً، يميل ويحكم على الناس بناحية عاطفية ينتج منها عادة مشاكل لا حصر لها، حتى هذا انعكس على بعض الناس في الإيمان، حتى أن حياتهم مع الله تصبح عاطفية من الناحية الأولى فيندفع بعاطفتة ولكن حركة قلبه لا تتحرك نحو التأصل في الحق بخطوات حاسمة عملية بمسئولية واضحة لطاعة الوصية عملياً في حياته اليومية، العاطفة لا تُلغي ولكن يسوقها الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة ...

وأيضاً الوطن لا تقوده العاطفة إنما العقل الواعي المُدرك لكل التبعات والإنسان الذي يستطيع أن يحلل المواقف بتأني وواقيعة وتعقل، ويخرج منها بنتيجة واضحة وخطة مدروسة تُطبق على أرض الواقع، فأنه يستطيع أن يبني بناء سليم لكل شيء، أما أحلام الخيال والفكر المشوش والموضوعات التي تُأخذ على علاتها بدون دراسة ولا خطة موضوعه بخطوات واضحة فهي كفيلة أن تربك الدولة لسنوات طويلة مع معاناه تزداد يوماً بعد يوم، مع زيادة استعباد لأن الشعب هو المسئول عن صناعة الدكتاتور وتأليه الناس ورفعتهم فوق القانون، لأن مدحهم المبالغ فيه للقيادات جعلهم يتكبرون ويظنوا أنهم فوق كل شيء... 

عموماً انا عارف أن كلامي غير مرتب ودخلت في ألف موضوع، ولكن موضوعك رائع يستحق المشاهدة والقراءة بدقة وتدقيق مع الفهم والإدراك للتعليم والدراسة لأجل مستقبل أفضل.. أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع قيم جداً بالمرتبة الأولي
> لكن إلي جانب رد أخونا الغالي يوليوس44 الصحيح
> بأن دراسة التاريخ هو مؤشر حقيقي للمستقبل
> أود أن أضُيف بأن طبيعة الشعب المصري تعتمد
> ...



*تمام كلامك صح 100%

و شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا على تشجيعك الجميل*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> انا بحب التاريخ جدا لانه مهم فعلا
> علشان تقدر تعمل مستقبل افضل لازم تكون فاهم تاريخ
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ...



*يعنى كل الأغوات مخصيين و لا بس خدام القسم الحريمى ؟؟؟؟

أصل لو كله تبقى مصيبة 

لأن محمد على باشا يبقى إبن آغا 

يمكن المخصيين بيخلفوا :smil12:



أو يمكن الولد للفراش بأة :a63:

هههههههههههههههه


حقا دا أنا أعمل فضيحة لمحمد على باشا فى المنتدى:dance:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> فسرى بقا يا جميلة :t32: الكلمتين دول ،، وقوليلى مصدرهم التاريخى ،، :t32:
> 
> قدامك خمس دقايق من دلوقتى* :spor2:
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واخدة واخدة على ..............أنا واخد غلبان :yahoo:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ههههه موضوع جامد كالعادة يا إيريني خانو*
> 
> *التاريخ مهم جداً لأنه للأسف بيعيد نفسه مع اللي مش بيتعظ بيه قبل ما تقع الفاس في الراس*
> ...



موجود فى التوقيع يا جرجس 

و تعملوش قافيه علىّ  إنت و شقاوة :kap:

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> دائما مواضيعك متميزة
> الرب يباركك



*ربنا يكرمك يارب

شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة و المشجعة*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى كل الأغوات مخصيين و لا بس خدام القسم الحريمى ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *أصل لو كله تبقى مصيبة *
> 
> ...


 
ما انا قولتلك 

الاغاوات هم خدم الحرم الملكي وخدام القسم الخاص بالحريم ( السيدات )

ممكن يكون فى رجال فى الحرم الملكى بس مش اغاوات 

ومينفعش يطلع من الاغاوات سلطان او امير ... لانهم من طائفة الخدم ...  

غير لو عملوا ثورة زى بتاعة 25 يناير يطلع منها الخدام والمساجين ومجانين وكلة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يالهوووووووووووووووووووتييييييييييييييييي بتحكى للولد القصص كدة و من الكتاب المقدس !! و مش عايزاه ينتبه دة اسمه كلام :smil12: دة انتى مخلية ادارة المنتدى و اعضائه مفتحين عنيهم اد كدة مش عايزة طفل ينتبه :a82: يا مفترية حرام عليكى *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لعلمك أنا هنا فى المنتدى دايسة فرامل على الآخر

دا كل موضوع من دول قبل ما ينزل بأحذف ييجى نصه

و بأبقى زعلانة أوى على النص المحذوف بشكل لا تتخيليه :banned:

لأنه أكثر إثارة و تشويق
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ما انا قولتلك
> 
> الاغاوات هم خدم الحرم الملكي وخدام القسم الخاص بالحريم ( السيدات )
> 
> ...



*سؤالى محدد الأغاوات مخصيين و لا لأة؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الأخت العزيزة إيريني، لقد أجدتِ فعلاً بوضع هذا الموضوع في هذه الظروف، ولا أُبالغ ان قلت أنه على درجة من الأهمية بحيث أنه يكون في المرتبة الأولى للتعليم والانتباه
> 
> عموماً انا عارف أن كلامي غير مرتب ودخلت في ألف موضوع، ولكن موضوعك رائع يستحق المشاهدة والقراءة بدقة وتدقيق مع الفهم والإدراك للتعليم والدراسة لأجل مستقبل أفضل.. أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
> ​



*إيه دا كله إيه دا كله ؟؟؟

فين التقييم يا أستاذ :36_19_2:  

دايما كدة كلامك معايا حاف من غير تقييم 

:cry2:

:36_1_4:


بجد شكرا على كلامك المُشَجِع
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سؤالى محدد الأغاوات مخصيين و لا لأة؟؟​*


*ايون مخصيين*​ 
*ومتأكد جدا لانى درستها *​*الآغا : كلمة تركية قديمة ، لها عدة معان ، منها السيد ، وقد أطلق هذا اللقب على نوع من الخدم فاقدي الرجولة ، تُجرى له وهو صغير عملية تعطيل الخصيتين ، وقليل منهم يكون فاقد الرجولة لعيب خلقي ، ويستخدم هؤلاء في البيوت وفي أجنحة النساء ؛ للاستفادة من قوتهم البدنية
*​ 
*وكمان فى منهم دلوقتى في المدينة المنورة حولين المسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة والمسجد النبوي وقد سخروا انفسهم لخدمتهما*​ 
*وعددهم عشرة فقط أصغرهم سنا في الستين من العمر حالياً*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *ايون مخصيين*
> 
> *ومتأكد جدا لانى درستها *
> 
> ...



*طب سؤال تانى معلش 

هم بيخلفوا؟؟؟​*


----------



## V mary (27 يناير 2013)

*تغيبي تغيبي وتطلعي ب ب ب 
بو و و و و و و م 
لذيذ 
عجبني الموضوع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *تغيبي تغيبي وتطلعي ب ب ب
> بو و و و و و و م
> لذيذ
> عجبني الموضوع​*



*ربنا يخليكى لى يارب 

و شكرا على كلامك المشجع جدا​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب سؤال تانى معلش​*
> 
> 
> *هم بيخلفوا؟؟؟*​


 
ازاى بق 


بالنظرات العاطفية يعنى 

لالالالالالالالالا طبعا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

لالالالا ده الموضوع اتطور اوى :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ازاى بق
> 
> 
> بالنظرات العاطفية يعنى
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه

كدة بأة إنت وضعت أول بذرة فى موضوع كدة ناوية أعمله

و مش بعيد أجيب المشاركة ديه فى الموضوع 

ربنا يستر*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

انتى هتعملى فضيحة لمحمد على باشا ولا ايه يا ايرينى ؟
انا الراجل ده بحبه حرام عليكى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انتى هتعملى فضيحة لمحمد على باشا ولا ايه يا ايرينى ؟
> انا الراجل ده بحبه حرام عليكى



*لا مش محمد على 

:yahoo:

*


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انتى هتعملى فضيحة لمحمد على باشا ولا ايه يا ايرينى ؟
> انا الراجل ده بحبه حرام عليكى



انا مش باحبه على فكرة....رجل ميكيافيللي وبتاع مصلحته...ده غير انه اجنبي....بس يحسب له انه كان مش عروبي وبهدل الوهابيين والعرب عموماً....بس كان نفسي اشوف المصريين بيحكمهم حد مصري

والأهم فرض التجنيد الإجباري وانا عانيت بسببه ربنا ينتقم منه


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

ههههههه جونى بليز ارجوك 
don't start


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا مش باحبه على فكرة....رجل ميكيافيللي وبتاع مصلحته...ده غير انه اجنبي....بس يحسب له انه كان مش عروبي وبهدل الوهابيين والعرب عموماً....بس كان نفسي اشوف المصريين بيحكمهم حد مصري
> 
> والأهم فرض التجنيد الإجباري وانا عانيت بسببه ربنا ينتقم منه



*بقولك إيه ؟؟؟

ما تغيرش الموضوع 

و إقتلوا بعض على الخاص :t32:  


ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بقولك إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> ما تغيرش الموضوع
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه ايون اهم حاجة ميغيروش الموضوع ضحكتينى يا ايرينى اقتله بس متعوروش ياا بووووووووووى
*​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه جونى بليز ارجوك
> don't start



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتيني م الضحك بالتعليق ده ههههههههههههه




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بقولك إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> ما تغيرش الموضوع
> 
> ...



- بقى كده؟ امال لو ماكنتش مديلك تقييمات اد كده في الموضوع ده لوحده!!

عموماً براحتك.....انتي خسرتي اقوى الجداﻻت وفيها كافة المعلومات كانت هتنزل دلوقتي....


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

جونى حرااااام عليك حرام عليك :yahoo:  طيب انت بتحب ايه ؟ :a82:


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى حرااااام عليك حرام عليك :yahoo:  طيب انت بتحب ايه ؟ :a82:




طب ما انا كاتب مميزاته فوق هو فيه ايه؟

باحب مين في التاريخ مثﻻً؟ فيه كتير بس انا هاجيب اللي باحب شخصيته وشايفه بطل مش بس عاجبني ذكاءه او كده....

الاسكندر او مثﻻً من اجمل الشخصيات Tiberius Gracchus اللي انتي ما اتفرجتيش عليه...

او مثﻻً تاريخ الReconquista لما الاسبان استردوا ارضهم من العرب
ريتشارد قلب الأسد كمان...

William Wallace يا سﻻاااام *مسم*

الامبراطور قنسطنطين ال11 باليولوغوس Constantine XI Palaiologos

وناس من إسرائيل الحديثة بصراحة


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

هههههههه طيب احنا كده هنبوظ الموضوع اللى باظ اصلا 
خليها موضوع منفصل


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه طيب احنا كده هنبوظ الموضوع اللى باظ اصلا
> خليها موضوع منفصل



مش انتي اللي سألتيني؟ 



محمد علي اكتر حاجة باكرهها فيه التجنيد الاجباري ربنا ينتقم منه زي ما دمر حياة المـﻻيين


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مش انتي اللي سألتيني؟
> 
> 
> 
> محمد علي اكتر حاجة باكرهها فيه التجنيد الاجباري ربنا ينتقم منه زي ما دمر حياة المـﻻيين



خلاص هنبقا نعدمهولك 
تحب نحذفه من التاريخ ؟ :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خلاص هنبقا نعدمهولك
> تحب نحذفه من التاريخ ؟ :yahoo::yahoo:



ﻻ طبعاً تحذفيه ده ايه؟ بالعكس...

انا كل اللي باقوله ان ربنا ينتقم منه مش فاهم ايه اللي مضايقك بصراحة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يناير 2013)

موضوع جميل جداااااا
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## girgis2 (27 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> للمعلومات
> 
> الاغاوات هم خدم الحرم الملكي وخدام القسم الخاص بالحريم ( السيدات ) وهم خصو برضاهم
> كي لا يفتتنوا بالنساء اثناء تركهم معهم وقت الحرب وترك الرجال للمدينة وقت الحرب او  الازدحام معهم فى الاوقات الاخرى . وكلمة اغا تركية الاصل بمعنى صاحب منصب . وتستعمل ( أغا ) في الجزء الشرقي من تركيا





Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *ايون مخصيين*​
> *ومتأكد جدا لانى درستها *​*الآغا  : كلمة تركية قديمة ، لها عدة معان ، منها السيد ، وقد أطلق هذا اللقب على  نوع من الخدم فاقدي الرجولة ، تُجرى له *وهو صغير* عملية تعطيل الخصيتين ،  و *قليل منهم* يكون فاقد الرجولة *لعيب خلقي* ، ويستخدم هؤلاء في البيوت وفي  أجنحة النساء ؛ للاستفادة من *قوتهم البدنية
> ​
> *وكمان فى منهم دلوقتى في المدينة المنورة حولين المسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة والمسجد النبوي وقد سخروا انفسهم لخدمتهما*​
> *وعددهم عشرة فقط أصغرهم سنا في الستين من العمر حالياً*​



*يبقى إذن مش برضاهم يا أستاذ كوبتك

دول بيكونوا صغيرين 

بس هيكون ليهم قوة بدنية إزاي وهما أجريت لهم العملية وهما صغيرين أي قبل إكتمال البلوغ ؟؟

*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش محمد على
> 
> :yahoo:
> 
> *



*هههههه أومال مين ؟؟

الله يكون في عونك ياللي هتقع تحت رحمة إيريني
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااا
> ربنا يباركك ​



*ربنا يخليك

شكرا على التشجيع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههه أومال مين ؟؟
> 
> الله يكون في عونك ياللي هتقع تحت رحمة إيريني
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
:smil16:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كدة بأة إنت وضعت أول بذرة فى موضوع كدة ناوية أعمله*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه ده انتى هتفضحيهم فضيحة بجلاجل

انا مليش دعوة باى موضوعات جديدة بخلى مسؤليتى امام الله والجميع:kap:

اى فضايح انا مش مسؤل عنها ... :a63:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *يبقى إذن مش برضاهم يا أستاذ كوبتك*​
> 
> *دول بيكونوا صغيرين *​
> 
> *بس هيكون ليهم قوة بدنية إزاي وهما أجريت لهم العملية وهما صغيرين أي قبل إكتمال البلوغ ؟؟*​​


 
يا استاذ جرجس معنى بيكونوا صغيرين ... يعنى مش رضع 
بيكونوا فى سن يقدر يفهم القرار ... وبيكون بعلم الاهل او بيكون الاهل من نفس الطبقة

وفى مقولة تريقة على الموضوع ده من زمان

بتقول ان هؤلاء الاغاوات لما يموتوا هيدفنوا فين ...
 فى غرف دفن الرجال او فى غرف دفن النساء !!؟؟؟

وموضوع ان ليهم قوة البدنية ... هما فعلا بيكون ليهم هذه القوة وده بسبب عملية تعطيل وظائف الخصيتين

وعلى فكرة ده مش كلامى ... ده كلام دكتور جراح هو اللى ادانة المحاضرة فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## memomzs (12 فبراير 2013)

معلومات حلوة


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

طريقه عرضك للموضوع جميله 


​


----------

